# Texture softener?????



## cinnamingirl (Apr 30, 2007)

okay so i think ive found what im looking for

Texture Softener - Soft &amp; Beautiful

this is the website. i couldnt get a picture.

Do you guys think this is okay???


----------



## Nox (May 1, 2007)

I haven't heard too much about those things, but products like that have been around a while. Perhaps this is a sign of something...

You could do a little spot test. Then wait a month, see how your hair quality is, and then proceed if it's good. Myself, I don't even use harsh chemicals anymore. My "hair softener" is the Dominican Blowout and my SEDU flat iron.


----------



## cinnamingirl (May 2, 2007)

what is the dominican blow out


----------



## Nox (May 2, 2007)

I recommend Google searching "Dominican Blowout" for a more comprehensive answer.

But basically, it is a technique used to make the hair pin straight without the use of any chemicals. A paddle brush and a hair blow-dryer and very little hair product is all that is used. It sounds like a simple "blow drying the hair straight", but you will see that it really is not. It's all in the hands that perform the trick, there is a special *magic* along with the skill that produces a true "Dominican Blowout". The results are fresh, mobile, shiny hair that has a nice swing to it, and IMO it looks 1000% better than any hair relaxer I have seen, even on 4b hair types. I would highly urge you to look into getting one done if that type of service is available in your area. (*Hint*, they don't do it in black salons usually, mostly Hispanic salons.)


----------



## cinnamingirl (May 3, 2007)

k

and what does .....IMO mean?


----------



## mzmephime (May 3, 2007)

*IMO= in my opinion*


----------



## monniej (May 3, 2007)

i use something similar to this one, but the brand is dark &amp; lovely naturally. i use it about every six months and just on the new growth. you can check out my profile pic to see what it looks like. if your hair coils when its wet then this product should work well for you.


----------



## cinnamingirl (May 15, 2007)

so this dark and lovely naturally wont totally straighten my hair will it..........it will leave some curl right??????


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2007)

texturizer is used on natural hair, and should not be used on relaxed hair. It's used to kinda calm down the natural curl and kink that you have.


----------

